# Piktogrammische Videos erstellen



## hoctar (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo 
ich möchte gerne ein "Erklärvideo" erstellen und frage mich ob es für diese Zwecke bereits Programme gibt, die mir helfen könnten.
Mit Erklärvideo ist eine Art Piktogrammisches Video gemeint, also in etwa so: HackFwd Video
Würde mich über einen Vorschlag freuen


----------



## Another (25. Juni 2010)

Das kannst du mit Flash oder After Effects nachbauen.


----------



## sight011 (26. Juni 2010)

Another hat recht Flash ist eine gute Wahl.

Jedoch wurden ein paar Dinge auch mit einem 3d Programm realisiert - der drehende Globus in der Lupe! (kostenlos:Blender)

Und teilweiseist es wohl ratsam, die Piktogramme in einem VektorPrigramm (kostenlos:Inkscape) vorzuarbeiten, weil du dort bessere Möglichlkeiten hast deine Piktos zu bearbeiten/zeichnen.

Mfg A.


----------



## hoctar (2. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Informationen


----------

